# Clomid and Slimming World!!??



## strayberryblonde (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi - I joined slimming world 2 weeks ago, had my first weigh in this week and only lost 1.5lbs - which I was gutted about as I have stuck to it 100%. Last year when I joined I lost loads in the first week - the only thing thats changed is being on clomid. Maybe a stupid question - but does clomid make you put on weight - if so by increasing your appetitie or because of the drugs? 

The leader publically humiliated me in front of the group by announcing she expected me to do better than this! Ouch! I am stressed out enough as it is withouth getting ear ache from her aswell!

Any advice weclomed!!

Thanks


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

1st of all LEAVE if they humiliate you like that it isnt the type of support you need hunny, no one should do that  

welldone on the weight loss  you have done really well   , she failed to mention that bit didnt she   + dont forget a healthy loss is between 1-2lbs per week  

right as for clomid, i have always been told that it increases your apetite + have just said to another FF'er that whilst on clomid just beware of your portion sizes as with me although didnt eat rubbish i was hungry + portion sizes increased, all i woulds suggest is that you eat a healthy diet + excersise hunny as well as your portions   just to add a little more i done weight watchers previously + had a good 3 stone loss, then with all the TTC + numerous surgerys + clomid i decided to stay away till i was ready to go back + knew i had a chance, so i waited till after my clomid cycles + am now back at WW who are very supportive   

xxx


----------

